# Eusebius of Nicomedia & Caesarea - Arian or Semi-Arian?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Apr 20, 2012)

I've seen various sources call the Eusebiuses Arian (Unitarian) or Semi-Arian (Binitarian). Anybody here have any insight on this?


----------



## ADKing (Apr 21, 2012)

Eusebius of Nicomedia was a favorer or Arius and a lifelong opposer of the "homoousios" formula of the Nicene creed. Eusebius of Caesarea is more complex. The general concensus seems to be his earlier stance followed some of Origen's thought and thus was not orthodox by the later standard of post-Nicene orthodoxy. He presented his own creed at the council of Nicea which was rejected. However, it seems that he later "towed the line" so to speak.


----------

